
Python for .Net rises from the dead - oblio
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3096748/open-source-tools/python-for-net-rises-from-the-dead.html
======
nprescott
I really want to like the idea of IronPython, having used Jython in the past
(similar project, Python on the JVM) I understand the value in integrating
external libraries into a "better" language (where better is totally
subjective). However, especially considering the relative neglect IronPython
has endured, I'm not sure Python has a really solid place in the .NET
ecosystem with the direction C# has taken. C# is more and more like a
statically-typed Python, very high-level, very fluid (totally subjective). It
seems like C# is incorporating the better idea from Python faster than Python-
the-language can be incorporated into .NET.

~~~
hitr
That is true where c# is getting lot of features.But there is another area it
can really help.Use python libraries in your .net projects and use it as if it
were .net library with comparable or better performance. As far as I
know,performance is a concern [http://ironpython-
urls.blogspot.in/2009/05/python-jython-and...](http://ironpython-
urls.blogspot.in/2009/05/python-jython-and-ironpython.html?m=1)

